# Hi



## JAP123 (Dec 11, 2018)

Need advice. I have been married for 20+ years and we're in our 40's. We have a sexless relationship for a while. The last time we tried he could not maintain an erection. Tried talking about it, but he has not followed thru on doctor etc. I feel like I'm the only one concerned about it and I'm angry. I feel like he does not care about us anymore or want me sexually. Help!!


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Hi Jap,

Sorry you find yourself here. There are MANY threads on here about the same topic. This is usually a tough one to get through if both parties are not fully vested in correcting.

Any details you want to share about the marriage? Many times these things can stem from other issues. You say "sexless for a while". How long is a while?


----------

